# Modify Stock h/u is it worth it?



## bumpinP (May 5, 2010)

Ok I just got a new car, and I absolutely love it. It's a 94 Cadillac Deville with only 53k miles on it. A real creampuff. I don't want to do much to the car, but would like to listen to pandora through my Galaxy S2 on it. An ebay search turned up this:

94 CADILLAC DEVILLE CONCOURS CD Tape Radio SAT Mp3 AUX | eBay

The guy said he could add an AUX input to my radio for $75 - what do you guys think? Also my CD player won't allow me to insert a disc, if one is stuck any ideas on how to remove it? If not I may have this guy fix that as well.

Any and all feedback is appreciated. 

If I were to upgrade the cd player it'd have to be with something that matched the car either a McIntosh or Panny Bottlehead, but nothing looks quite like stock.


----------

